# Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning S-MH



## Tisie (18. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich interessiere mich für folgende Ruten:

1) Savage Gear Bushwhacker (2,40m/10-40g)
2) Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning S-MH (2,40m/7-28g)

Könnt Ihr etwas zu den Ruten sagen? Mich interessiert vor allem die Aktion der Ruten im Drill, das reale Wurfgewicht sowie die Rückmeldung/Sensibilität bei Bissen, Köderkontakt am Grund, usw. ... ach so, ich möchte die Rute hauptsächlich zum Gummifischangeln einsetzen (ab und zu hänge ich auch mal einen Wobbler ran und twitche ein bißchen). Was meint Ihr?

Welche der beiden Ruten würdet Ihr bevorzugen und warum?

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Tewi (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

kann dir zwar nichts zu den ruten sagen, aber wo finde ich diese ruen im onlineshop?


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...n&pName=PROLOGICSavageGearBushwhacker213m240m

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....t-2009-p-17880&cName=ruten-spinnruten-c-32_42


----------



## Tewi (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

danke für die link´s!


----------



## Tisie (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Kann wirklich niemand etwas zu den beiden Ruten sagen?

Ich würde mich sehr über ein kurzes Statement freuen!

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Die Bushwalker hat Veit als Wobblerrute


----------



## Tisie (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Die Bushwalker hat Veit als Wobblerrute


Ja ... und?


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*



Tisie schrieb:


> Ja ... und?



#d#d#d

Ich würde mal den anfragen wie die den so ist... oder mal die Boardsuche bemühen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2157722&postcount=4

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2075760&postcount=14


----------



## Tisie (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Hi Denni,

die Beträge von Veit hatte ich bei meiner Suche schon gefunden ... trotzdem danke für die Links!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## DRU (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere müssten nur noch Restbestände der Prologic erhältlich sein. Aber zum Glück gibts ja Onlineshops,......


----------



## Tisie (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Hi David,

danke für die Info!

Im Laden habe ich letztens den aktuellen Katalog mitgenommen und da sind die Ruten alle noch drin. Auf der Homepage steht auch nichts von einer Ablösung |kopfkrat ... weißt Du diesbez. genaueres?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## DRU (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Hi Matthias,

ich hatte mein Tackle Dealer vor Ort letztes Jahr mal nach den Ruten gefragt, aber dass ist auch schon ein bisschen her. Wahrscheinlich wurde ich fehlinformiert oder habe da was erwechselt, umso besser wenn sie noch im Programm sind,.....

Grüße


----------



## mr.pink79 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Hallo

Also ich bin mit meiner Bushwhacker sehr zufrieden. Fische damit Gummis ab ca. 7gr/5cm bis 20gr. und 6Zoll FinS im Stillwasser. Die besten Wurfweiten erzielt sie mit ca. 15gr blei und nem 5 Zoll FinS. Die Rute ist straff und auch schnell ohne ein Prügel zu sein. Veit gefällt sie ja nicht unbedingt zum Gufieren aber ich bin damit sehr zufrieden im Stillwasser. Und auf den Angler kommt es auch an! Die sind ja alle verschieden! Wie gesagt ich komme auch wegen der Grifflänge mit ihr gut zu Recht und habe nach ca. 5 Gummirruten kaufen/verkaufen endlich eine gefunden!


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

bei der P+M habe ich gerade gesehen das die neu ist. Ich denke nicht das die schon jemand mal gefischt hat.


----------



## drehteufel (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Denni,
> 
> die Beträge von Veit hatte ich bei meiner Suche schon gefunden ... trotzdem danke für die Links!
> 
> Gruß, Matthias



Ich frage ihn heute abend mal nach seiner Meinung zur Bushwhacker und gebe Dir dann Bescheid.


----------



## Tisie (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Hi David,

kein Problem, trotzdem danke für die Info!

@mr.pink79:

Vielen Dank für Deinen Erfahrungsbericht, das hört sich ja super an. Ich möchte die Rute hauptsächlich auch für's Stillwasserangeln vom Boot aus einsetzen und mein Köderspektrum ist ähnlich, wobei ich für die Ober- und Untergenze eher zwei andere Ruten einsetze. Die optimale Besetzung des Bereiches dazwischen fehlt eben  ... hast Du auch die 2,40er Variante? Federt die Rute im Drill schön ein und machen auch "Durchschnittsfische" wie 30er Barsche oder kleinere Hechte und Zander an der Rute Spaß?

@Denni:



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> bei der P+M habe ich gerade gesehen das die neu ist. Ich denke nicht das die schon jemand mal gefischt hat.


Richtig, die ist neu und vereinzelt findet man schon was in anderen Foren. Vielleicht kommt ja noch was?!

@Marco:



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ich frage ihn heute abend mal nach seiner Meinung zur Bushwhacker und gebe Dir dann Bescheid.


Er hat zwar einen anderen Fokus als ich, aber Du kannst ja mal fragen ... vielen Dank schonmal! Lt. UPS-Tracking soll meine Rolle heute kommen - ich melde mich 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Fun (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*



> 1) Savage Gear Bushwhacker (2,40m/10-40g)


 
Ich fische die Rute. 

Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Bushwhacker, sehr schickes Teil ! Allerdings benutze ich die Rute zum Großteil für´s Wobblerfischen für Wobbler bis 12cm. Allerdings habe ich auch schon 15er Bulldawgs (ca. 50gr.) mit der Rute gefischt und Hechte bis 96cm in sehr harter Strömung erfolgreich gedrillt  Die Rute kann schon einiges ab !

Zum reinen Gummifischangeln gibt es bessere Ruten würde ich sagen ! Hierfür finde ich die Spitze einfach nicht hart genug und 2,40 Meter ein bisschen zu kurz ... vielleicht bin ich aber auch nur durch meine Harrison zu verwöhnt :q


----------



## Fechtus68 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Hallo, ich hab die Bushwhacker in der 2,58 m version 15-40 Gramm. Ich fische sie mit Gufi bis 15 Gramm. Ich find die Rute klasse. Mit Sicherheit gibts aber auch besseres. Ob zu dem Preis? k.A.
...Mein TD meinte aber dass Savage Gear nicht das Wurf- sondern das Ködergewicht angibt!


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*



Jürgen Fecht schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab die Bushwhacker in der 2,58 m version 15-40 Gramm. Ich fische sie mit Gufi bis 15 Gramm. Ich find die Rute klasse. Mit Sicherheit gibts aber auch besseres. Ob zu dem Preis? k.A.
> ...Mein TD meinte aber dass Savage Gear nicht das Wurf- sondern das Ködergewicht angibt!



Hast du nicht auch eine CTS EST?

Wie würdest du denn die beiden Ruten vergleichen?


----------



## Tisie (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Vielen Dank für die Infos zur Bushwhacker, das hilft mir schon weiter #6

@Toller Hecht: Die Antares kenne ich nicht näher, aber ich fische z.B. eine Diaflash EX 270MH, vielleicht kennst Du die ja auch und kannst vergleichen? Ich würde aber auch vermuten, daß die Bushwhacker im Vergleich dazu sensibler ist, was ja auch OK wäre 

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Hi TH,

stimmt, die XH ist fett und die DF EX fallen alle ordentlich stramm aus. Mit meiner 270MH habe ich mal einen 15er Slottershad am 14g Kopf probeweise gefischt und das ging noch erstaunlich gut - hatte ich so nicht erwartet. Das WG ist also realistisch 

Zum Einsatzzweck ... ich möchte mit der Rute meist vom Boot im Stillwasser fischen und dabei hauptsächlich Gummiköder von 7-13cm an 5-14g Köpfen verwenden. Größtenteils kommen Köder um 10cm an 7g/11g Köpfen zum Einsatz, wobei ich an der oberen Grenze eher Abstriche machen würde, 14g müssen wirklich nicht sein. Ich habe auch noch zwei andere 2,40er Ruten, mit denen ich die Ober- und Untergrenze gut abdecken kann. Hauptzielfisch ist der Zander, wobei vor allem Barsche und vereinzelt auch Hechte gerne mal kurz ins Boot schauen 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Moin TH,

klar, da muß ich alleine durch, aber solche Anregungen/Erfahrungen wir von Dir sind dabei schon sehr hilfreich - vielen Dank! #6

Bez. der optimalen Spitzenhärte bin ich nicht pauschal festgelegt, das hängt auch von Situation und Zielfisch ab. So fische ich bei starkem Wind oder im Dunkeln gerne eine etwas aktivere Spitze, weil die den Grundkontakt besser meldet (durch Entspannung), wenn das Gefühl eingeschränkt ist. Ich habe auch festgestellt, daß Barsche manchmal eher auf dieses weiche und leicht verzögerte Anjiggen des Köders stehen, was typisch für Ruten mit etwas nachgiebigerer Spitze ist. Grundsätzlich mag ich aber eine steifere Spitze lieber, die beim Anjiggen nicht zu sehr in die Knie geht.

Die 30g Bushwhacker ist mir mit 2,13m zu kurz und für die wirklich leichten/kleinen Köder habe ich ja eine 30g Rute ('ne gute alte Shimano Sensilite Spezial in 2,40m). Das obere Spektrum deckt 'ne Shimano Technium Diaflash AX 240H ab, die mit 20-50g in der Länge für Shimano-Verhältnisse recht stramm aufällt. Die neue soll den Bereich dazwischen optimal abdecken und an der Ober- und Untergrenze auch noch einsetzbar sein.

Vielleicht ist dafür auch die P&M die bessere Alternative?! Mal schauen ...

Also vielen Dank nochmal!

Gruß aus Berlin, Matthias


----------



## Fechtus68 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Hallo, ich denke mal zwischen der CTS EST und der bushwhacker liegen Welten...und das nicht nur im Preis. Allerdings hab ich mit der CTS (noch) keine Drillerfahrung. Ich denke aber die Bushwhacker ist zu dem Preis (110€) top. Die CTS (gerade mal knapp 4 Stunden gefischt) ist ein Traum. Tolles Ködergefühl, richtig Power beim werfen, merkst jeden Stein auf dem Boden. Die Bushwhacker ist halt für die regnerischen Wochentage, die CTS für die sonnigen Sonntage!


----------



## Tisie (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Hi,



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> und wie gesagt gibt zudem auch noch andere gute ruten im midrange bereich. noch viel erfolg bei der suche


danke! Hast Du da konkrete Modelle im Hinterkopf? Ich bin da noch nicht so festgelegt 



Jürgen Fecht schrieb:


> Die Bushwhacker ist halt für die regnerischen Wochentage, die CTS für die sonnigen Sonntage!


Bei mir darf durchaus jeden Tag die Sonne scheinen  ... aber leider gibt's die CTS in 2,40m bisher nur in der Variante mit 45-90g WG, was mir zu fett ist. Ich warte schon gespannt, was in der Richtung noch kommt, aber die Wartezeit muß ja irgendwie überbrückt werden :q

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Hi TH,

an Berkley komme ich irgendwie nicht so recht ran, ich habe damals schon nicht verstanden, was die alle an der Skeletor so toll finden #c



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> mensch du kommst doch aus berlin, da muss es doch nen großen laden geben wo du dich mal durch die aktuellen modelle grabbeln kannst


Hör bloß auf mit den großen Läden ... ich habe letztens mal versucht, eine 2500er Aspire FA in Berlin in die Hand zu bekommen. Gerade bei den großen Läden wie Rod's World oder Fisherman's Partner, wo man eigentlich am ehesten eine breite Auswahl vor Ort erwarten würde, völlige Fehlanzeige - nur auf Bestellung. Hallooo??? #q

Aber zum Glück gibt es kleinere Läden wie Angelhaus Koss oder Angeljoe, die nicht nur gut sortiert sind und gute Preise machen, sondern auch das Bewußtsein haben, daß nur ein zufriedener Kunde ein guter Kunde ist und das spürt man auch im Verhalten/Bemühen der Verkäufer #6

Ich hatte schon 'ne Menge Ruten in der Hand, aber über alles hat man ja keinen Überblick. Die beiden genannten Ruten sind mir letztes Mal eben besonders aufgefallen, aber andere Mütter haben vielleicht auch noch schöne Töchter?! 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Fechtus68 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

FP in Saarbrücken ist da richtig top sortiert...und echt freundlich. Obwohl ich ganz klar gesagt habe dass ich die Branzino nur mal in der Hand halten und nicht kaufen will. Von der Auswahl und vom der freundlichkeit - echt top!


----------



## Veit (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Mehr als 10 cm Gufis würde ich der 2,40er BW nicht zumuten, dafür ist sie einfach zu schwach auf der Brust, wenns drum geht einen ordentlichen Anhieb zu setzen. Die Rute ist aus meiner Sicht zum Wobbeln viel besser als zum Gufieren geeignet. Die 2,58er BW fällt trotz gleichem Wurfgewicht erstaunlicherweise um einiges kräftiger aus.


----------



## Tisie (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Vielen Dank für die Info, Veit!

Ich werde mir die im Laden nochmal genau anschauen und mit der P&M vergleichen (wenn denn mal beide Modelle gleichzeitig verfügbar sind).

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*



Tisie schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Info, Veit!
> 
> Ich werde mir die im Laden nochmal genau anschauen und mit der P&M vergleichen (wenn denn mal beide Modelle gleichzeitig verfügbar sind).
> 
> Gruß, Matthias



Ach Matthias, so richtig glücklich wirste mit Deiner "Zwischenlösung" wahrscheinlich eh nicht. Vielleicht solltest Du tatsächlich noch ein wenig warten, bis die ein oder andere Blankschmiede etwas neues aus dem Ärmel zieht...#c


----------



## Tisie (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Hi Marco,



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ach Matthias, so richtig glücklich wirste mit Deiner "Zwischenlösung" wahrscheinlich eh nicht. Vielleicht solltest Du tatsächlich noch ein wenig warten, bis die ein oder andere Blankschmiede etwas neues aus dem Ärmel zieht...#c


da magst Du Recht haben und bis zum Beginn der heißen Zanderzeit ist ja auch noch ausreichend Luft für weitere Tests und ggf. einen Eigenbau.

Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal mit Christian sprechen, was bei CTS im 2,40er Bereich demnächst konkret zu erwarten ist. Danke für die Telefonnummer!

Gruß aus Berlin, Matthias

P.S.: Mein Aspire-Mitbringer fährt am Samstag nach KaKi


----------



## drehteufel (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*



Tisie schrieb:


> P.S.: Mein Aspire-Mitbringer fährt am Samstag nach KaKi



Ahh, schön. Bin gespannt, ob sie Dich überzeugt...


----------



## Tisie (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Hi Marco,



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ahh, schön. Bin gespannt, ob sie Dich überzeugt...


überzeugt hat sie mich ja schon, es mußte nur noch der Widerstand überwunden werden, so viel Geld für eine Rolle auszugeben  ... und die passende Rute dafür kann eigentlich nur ein leckerer Eigenbau sein |rolleyes ... na mal schauen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*



Tisie schrieb:


> ... und die passende Rute dafür kann eigentlich nur ein leckerer Eigenbau sein |rolleyes ... na mal schauen.



Hmm, bei mir ist es keine Eigenbau-Rute, dafür aber ein sehr schönes Stöckchen "Handmade in U.S.A.".
Trotzdem schön...|rolleyes


----------



## Tisie (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Hallo,

ich habe beide Ruten gestern im Laden mal verglichen (die Bushwhacker war leider nur in 2,58m da und nicht in 2,40m) ... die fallen beide in der Aktion doch recht spitzenbetont aus, d.h. die deutliche Biegung bei Belastung endet deutlich über der Steckverbindung im Spitzenteil, das Handteil biegt sich kaum mit. Bei der P&M ist das sogar noch etwas ausgeprägter, da deren Spitze etwas feiner/sensibler ist.

Eine interessante Alternative wäre noch die Sportex Black Stream in 2,40m mit 20g WG. Schön schnell und straff mit einer progressiven Aktion, die bei Belastung bis ins Handteil geht. Aufbau und Verarbeitung entsprechen der Preisklasse (~70€), macht insgesamt aber einen ganz guten Eindruck und hat 10 Jahre Garantie.

Bevor ich mich endgültig entscheide, warte ich aber erstmal auf die 2,40er CTS EST Blanks, die demnächst kommen sollen.

@Marco: Christian hat mir übrigens die 2,40er in 30-60g empfohlen 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*



Tisie schrieb:


> @Marco: Christian hat mir übrigens die 2,40er in 30-60g empfohlen



Matthias, das trifft mich jetzt ziemlich unerwartet...
Die steht als Bootsrute bei mir auf jeden Fall auf der Liste. Dürfte einen Tick kräftiger als die 2,70er Version ausfallen.


----------



## Tisie (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Hi Marco,



drehteufel schrieb:


> Die steht als Bootsrute bei mir auf jeden Fall auf der Liste. Dürfte einen Tick kräftiger als die 2,70er Version ausfallen.


ja mal schauen ... wenn die zu kräftig wird, gibt's ja noch die 15-45er 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Barsch06 (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Hi

habe seid 2 Tagen die Penzon & Michel Street Fishing C-M Casting 2,10m 5-25g, feines Stöckchen :l, super Blank wie Shimano,alles super Verarbeitet,war erst skeptisch weil man von P & M in Deutschland wenig hört, aber erster Eindruck ist schon Sahne. Die ersten Trockenwürfe mit einem 3 er Mepps waren super, werde morgen ans Wasser die Rute einweihen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Pezon et Michel baut schöne Ruten, nur da fälllt auch gerne mal die Endkappe ab oder ähnliches. Lässt sich mit einem Tropfen Sekundenkleber wieder reparieren, dafür bekommt schöne Blanks für wenig Geld. Habe selbst auch 2 P&M Ruten

lg Flo


----------



## Tisie (7. August 2009)

*AW: Savage Gear Bushwhacker 2,40m VS. Pezon & Michel Concept Street Fishing Spinning*

Hallo,

kurzes Update: ich bin durch die Freundschaftswerbung eines Rute&Rolle Abos nun doch (erstmal) bei der Sportex Black Stream gelandet. Zum ersten Eindruck am Wasser habe ich hier mal kurz was geschrieben: *klick*

Gruß, Matthias


----------

